# Crusty Eye



## Ciara.Kennedy (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi there, 
I'm new to this community, and have had my mini lop for around 3 weeks now. About a week ago, I started to notice that my young girl (9 weeks), had crust in her eyes. At first, I thought it was just sleep. When I tried to remove it, she didn't even flinch, so I thought all was well. Then a few days ago, I saw this kind of brown discharge that seems to be coming from her eye. Its only the one eye. It may just be me, but it seems a small amount of fur around that eye may have fallen, or been pulled off by herself. She continuously wipes her eyes. 
Any suggestions in what I should do, and what it may be?
Thanks!!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

It sounds like she might have a clogged tear duct. You'll probably need to take her to a rabbit vet for treatment (which usually includes flushing and antibiotics).


----------



## Ciara.Kennedy (Jan 12, 2013)

What can happen if a clogged tear duct is left un treated?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2013)

many reasons for ocular discharge, of which a non-patent tear duct is only one. Most common cause of tear duct patency issues are dental disease. Most common causes of dental disease are improper diet. Be a good idea to go over what this bunny is eating as too little fiber, too many calories are a common cause of ocular problems, albeit indirectly. Other causes are conjunctivitis, corneal injuries, decreased tear production (KCS), uveitis, systemic illness etc.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

It'll always be crusty/crappy? If you can't afford a vet, and are comfortable giving shots yourself, here's what I did when Max's was like this: I gently rinsed her eye thoroughly with Veterycin Pink Eye spray (purchased at TSC) followed by some Terramycin ointment (purchased off of Ebay) and then LA-200 (purchased at my local livestock feed store). If you only treat the symptoms (the watery/crusty eye) and ignore the underlying cause (clogged or infected tear ducts) it'll never go away. I strongly urge you to take your bunny to the vet.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 12, 2013)

Ciara.Kennedy said:


> What can happen if a clogged tear duct is left un treated?



Why would it be left untreated!?


----------



## whitelop (Jan 12, 2013)

My mini lop had allergies and her eye always had a little bit of white goo in the corner of it. I took her to the vet and he gave me an antibiotic eye ointment to put on her eye if it got bad. 
Your rabbit could have the same thing, it could be a tear duct issue, it could be a tooth issue, you should just take it to the vet to find out. If its nothing you get charged an exam fee, if its allergies you get an exam fee and some antibiotics. If its something else, then you pay for that. Part of it.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

The only reason I suspected a blocked tear duct is because they're common in lop breeds..something about their head shape or something. Either way, leaving it untreated shouldn't even be a consideration. :-(


----------



## Ciara.Kennedy (Jan 12, 2013)

wendymac said:


> The only reason I suspected a blocked tear duct is because they're common in lop breeds..something about their head shape or something. Either way, leaving it untreated shouldn't even be a consideration. :-(



I was never going to leave it, just until funds allow me.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh! Thanks for clearing that up!  Hopefully it'll just be a blocked duct and not something more serious. Let us know what you make out with her.


----------

